# Blizzard



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

So who's lucky enough to be where this is hitting? http://www.usatoday.com/weather/storms/2009-12-07-midwest-storm_N.htm?loc=interstitialskip


----------



## mbsa (Dec 6, 2005)

I am!!! They are talking about 12" here (central Iowa). I only plow for myself, so no BIG dollars for me! It's been snowing all day and the wind is going to pick up. 30-35 mph winds and gusts up to 45-50. Should be interesting!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Just starting to ramp up here. 10-14" predicted by the time it's over


----------



## breadoflife (Oct 21, 2009)

i am on the northern edge... at 1538 CST here, the NWS update us from Winter Weather Advisorie to Winter Storm Warning...


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

I am in Central WI and they say 6"-9" by me. Yet I bet it will be a bit more than that. They never seem to be right on. 

Matt


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Starting to come down pretty hard here now. Visibility is going down with the wind picking up. Here are a couple pix I just took out the back door of my house. The second one is with the flash on the camera.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

MattR;895602 said:


> I am in Central WI and they say 6"-9" by me. Yet I bet it will be a bit more than that. They never seem to be right on.
> 
> Matt


Go figure... Just watch the weather..same channel.. Now said 6"-10". Early in the day it was at 5"-8" and forcasted amounts slowly went up and probably will a bit more. I am guessing we will get a foot of snow when it is all done.

Matt


----------



## Dankman (Nov 20, 2009)

It is a mess here in north central Illinois.It has been coming down all day with accumulation of about 6-7" on the ground already and more to come in a few hours.Its wet and heavy too. LOve it!!! Keep it comin!payup


----------



## nchopp (Dec 3, 2009)

Gettin' hammered here. Not much accumulation yet (3"-4"), but the wind is just brutal. Heading out in an hour...


----------

